# golf tournament



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Apologies to the rally co-ordinators if they already arranged such a weekend or if I should have asked first before suggesting it but is there anyone who fancies a weekend around a MHF Golf tournament? 

Does anyone know of a course with a site? 

The ideal location would have a good quality course and a leisure centre to keep the other halfs/families occupied although I am sure the other halfs would want to caddie. Any suggestions (other halfs need not answer)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Come to Wirral, we are having the Open here this year. As for me I'm with Mark Twain!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I would be up for a game of golf - any excuse  I play of off 28 so not very good


----------

